# Hunkered down and ready for Hurricane Irene



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I have done all I can to prepare for the storm. Sand bags, subfloors, no loose items, reinforced the shelters, moved the water buckets inside, storing hay in two different places (just in case), stored clean water and have even cleaned my basement to be "goat proof" just incase the herd needs to move into my house for a few days. 

Now all I can do is cross my hooves and hope for the best. 

Wish us luck......

:|


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Hoping you and the goats stay safe and reasonably dry!

Check in when you can!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll keep my hooves crossed for you. Good luck, and I hope you don't have to sleep with your goats (they wet the bed).


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

good luck and check in when you can
Nancy


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Well there was very little damage from the storm. The barn flooded (as expected) but luckily I had put down a pallet and plywood subfloor for the boys to loaf on.

This morning they were able to eat a TON of leaves that had been blown down and even snack on a fallen birch tree. They were fat and happy.

Here is a couple pics of the "aftermath"
[attachment=1:czr332ws]barnrats.jpg[/attachment:czr332ws]
[attachment=0:czr332ws]Acorn sleeping on Birch.jpg[/attachment:czr332ws]


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh they look really stressed by the storm. My boys love the aftermath of a good windstorm.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Alls well that ends well.

You did better then most who didnt bother to prepare. 

A big atta girl on ya !


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Jake said:


> Alls well that ends well.
> 
> You did better then most who didnt bother to prepare.
> 
> A bit atta girl on ya !


Thanks Jake, but now I don't know what to do with all this monogrammed toilet paper I stocked up on! :lol:


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

LOLOL!!!

Ship it to W MT, lots of buyers there, depending on the initials :lol: 

I lost track of the million dollar plus " log houses" I have seen there.


----------

